# Birch Run, MI CCO (Prime Outlets at Birch Run)



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 3, 2006)

Anybody know what's at the Birch Run, MI CCO as of late? I'm up there once every few months just for the Coach outlet but I've never stopped inside the CCO store. I'd be looking mostly for eyeshadows, pigments, blush, eyeliner, possibly brushes, or MSFs (which I know they won't have). Thanks in advance!

This is also my first post here so hello everybody.


----------



## michitk (Aug 28, 2006)

i'm heading up north for labor day weekend and I'm hoping on stopping there on the way back down.  the cco is open til 7 on labor day.  I'll def report back on any good sightings


----------



## michitk (Sep 5, 2006)

*birch run*

hit up the cco today.  they had a limited amount of mac brushes but they did have the 187.  also had a bunch of fluidlines, boring shadows (mink pink, rio de rosa, colors that are always at the cco), belle azure e/s, a few cream blushes and some powder ones.  also had all the disney toon tints, small selection of glosses.  also had the teal holiday palette from 2005 and some lip palettes.  
was also surprised to see some stila smudge pots and brushes, as well as stila blushes.  

soz, but didn't really look at the other brands. 
hope that helps!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks so much, i appreciate it!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bump!* 

... I wanna try and go sometime this week, but not if there's no more goodies left! Specifically looking for brushes and pigments TIA!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Birch Run, MI CCO*

Anyone goto the CCO lately?


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Birch Run, MI CCO*

I went like 2 weeks ago and they had virtually nothing.  I managed to snag one Lithograph f/l  they had 3 e/s the usual collection of l/s and really dark foundations, nothing really worth getting to me.  they had those petit lip gloss things that looked like cakes, too, but thats all I can remember.

She said they were getting shipment in soon though, so if you call, they are usually pretty helpful in letting you know if they have anything... and if its worth driving, ya know?

It was so bad this time, half of the MAC shelves were occupied by Bobbie Brown.


----------



## agnivedic (Aug 7, 2007)

I was out there today. They had a good amount of stuff there. Alot of brush sets, lip sets, quads and palettes. I was surprised at this, but had a huge amount of Firespots, and a few other le shadows. Alot of lipsticks as well. I managed to snag the last Entremauve they had too. The girl at the counter also said they're getting a big shipment in at the end of August. Hope this helps someone, cause this was my first time at a cco, and I had no idea what to expect.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I'm taking a trip there tomorrow lol.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone been here lately?


----------



## *KT* (Nov 12, 2007)

I hope to be headed there, but it won't be for a few weeks.  I'm 2 hours from Birch Run and 2 hours from the Michigan City, IN CCO.  =(


----------



## electrostars (Nov 12, 2007)

where do you live?


----------



## *KT* (Nov 12, 2007)

I live in Grand Rapids (Wyoming to be specific).


----------



## electrostars (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah, I know where that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like..mm I live like 2 hours from michigan city but i'm probably an hour+ from birch run. XD. I have to yet to be to any kind of CCO..I would like to goto Birch Run but I don't know.. lol. One day maybe!
I live north of Lansing.


----------



## kchan99 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was there yesterday. I got a pigment in Fairylite and the Cleanse Off Oil (old packaging). 

There were several skin care items in the old packaging. 

I saw quite a few blushes, eyeshadows, pigments, fluidlines, lipsticks, and lipglasses. I remember seeing Don't Be Shy blush, Jete and Scene eyeshadows, and Lightscapade mineralize skinfinish. I cannot remember all the color selections. 

The pigments and eyeshadows are $10 each. Mineralize skinfinishes are $15 each.

They also had some bags.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 25, 2007)

Going next weekend, oh I can't wait.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 25, 2007)

omg. i'm so there this week. hahaha.


----------



## user31 (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 

 
_I was there yesterday. I got a pigment in Fairylite and the Cleanse Off Oil (old packaging). 

There were several skin care items in the old packaging. 

I saw quite a few blushes, eyeshadows, pigments, fluidlines, lipsticks, and lipglasses. I remember seeing Don't Be Shy blush, Jete and Scene eyeshadows, and Lightscapade mineralize skinfinish. I cannot remember all the color selections. 

The pigments and eyeshadows are $10 each. Mineralize skinfinishes are $15 each.

They also had some bags._

 

pigments are 13 75 or something like that i know for sure there not ten


----------



## *KT* (Dec 1, 2007)

I was there today.  This is what I remember seeing:

MSF: Lightscapade and Porcelain Pink
Beauty Powders: BLM Pearl Sunshine, BLM Pearl Blossom
Blushes: quite a few, including BLM's Don't Be Shy
Pigments:  Provance, Fairylite, Accent Red, Helium, Mauvement, Nightlight, Viz-a-Violet, Pastorale, Aire-de-blu, Blue Brown, Pinked Mauve, one I can't recall but it was like dark rainbow glitter, probably a few more.

At least a dozen each of lip gloss (lots of BLM), lipsticks, and lipgelee.  Three packs of clear lipglass (~$21), three packs of lip gelee, three pack of lip gloss.  Lots of lipliners & eyeliners (including softsparkle and glitterliners)

Dark balloonacy highlight powder.

2 of the sweetie cake petit gloss.

Eyeshadow: BLM Whistle, BLM Magic Dust, Scene 1, Jete,  Interview/Purple-x (mineralize duo), falling star, stars 'n' rockets, at least 

Eyeshadow Quads: Sweetie Cake, Take Wing, Well Plumed, one I can't recall

Fluidliner: I remember seeing Royal Wink (and at least 1 other blue), a white color, Jadeye, and at least two lavender/purple colors. 

Paints: mainly browns

Paintpots: only recall seeing one and I think it was Delft.

Lots of Novel Twist stuff:  both eye palettes, tan and plum lip palettes, brush sets (can't remember which), I think they had the Pearlizer/brush sets, a beauty powder (bronze toned one).  

Couture 2007 - the 'purse/box', two lipglosses

5ish perfumes

No idea how many brushes.  They don't have them on display, only behind the counter. 

1 "Formal Black" e/s palette (don't recall which one)

I was suprised at how well stocked they are!  I will definately will make a return trip in the spring.  =)


----------



## mreichert (Feb 2, 2008)

So..... I went to this CCO today- my first time at one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I remember seeing:

~Hyperreal foundations in the NC/NW40-50's
~Foundation Sticks
~MSF in Shimpagne and Pink Porcelain
~Strobe Cream
~Several skin products (including Strobe Cream)
~(Sorry- I got the last Fix +)
~Several Fluidlines
~Novel Twist eye palette and 2 lip palettes
~Quads in:
   Corps De Colour
   Sweetie Cakes
   Well Plumed 
   Take Wings
~Pigments in:
  Pastorale
  Accent Red
  (1) Golders Green
  Aire De Blue
  Cocomotion
  Blue Brown
  Provence
  Pastoral
  Copperized?
  Helium
~E/S in:
  Falling Star
  Bang on Blue
  Rose Blanc
  Firespot
  Seedling
  Sushi Flower
  Da Bling
  Purple Shower
  Digit
  An orange color that I can't remember the name of
  (a few more that I can't remember)
~Shadesticks in:
  Corn
  Royal Hue
  Crimsonaire
  Lucky Jade
  Gentil Lentil
  (a couple others)
~7 paints
~Several lipglasses/lustreglass/plushglasses, and lipsticks
~Lip Palette from 2006- had a red case with all the Viva Glam lipsticks in it
~Loose Powders
~Eyeliners 
~about 10 different brushes


Hope that helps! I'll post pics soon of what all I got in the haul section


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, so this may be a stupid question, but what is a CCO?


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

Darn i need to go to Birch Run soon. I need to go back home.


----------



## damsel (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayme Queen Bee* 

 
_Okay, so this may be a stupid question, but what is a CCO?_

 
Cosmetic Company Outlet. They sell cosmetics at reduced prices.


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh man, that's hot...
I really want to go to Birch Run now...
:9 and with prom season coming...
I think that could be a possibility.


----------



## elmo1026 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really want to go too.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

i REALLY want to go there, but i live all the way in sterling heights! Also, I noticed that the cosmetics at saks off the 5th or Niemans outlet in great lakes crossing sells MAC products with the CCO label on them (i can never remember which one, the one near charlottoe russe)


----------



## damsel (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amanda1210* 

 
_i REALLY want to go there, but i live all the way in sterling heights! Also, I noticed that the cosmetics at saks off the 5th or Niemans outlet in great lakes crossing sells MAC products with the CCO label on them (i can never remember which one, the one near charlottoe russe)_

 
yeah, the cco inside off the 5th does sell mac. there's a thread for it in this same forum. that's were i go. birch run is way too far. i live in oakland county.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 14, 2008)

what the? I didn't know Great Lakes Crossing's off 5th sold MAC CCO stuff!  
I live so close to there and always walk by the display window where you can see the cosmetic stuff but I never really look b/c I assumed they didn't have MAC stuff in there.. crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I *have* to pay better attention... that's an issue I have LOL
Thanks!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2008)

Any Birch Run updates?!?!


----------



## damsel (Apr 21, 2008)

ooooopps, wrong thread.


----------



## ylin4985 (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone been there lately and remembers what they have in stock? It'd be a great help. Thanks in advance


----------



## *KT* (Jun 9, 2008)

Just there today.

2 of the Sculpt/Shape powders (Accentuate & Sculpt and Lightsweep & Shadester iirc)

12+ pigments - cocomotion, smoke signals, other rushmetals, 

Lipglass - 1N, 2N, otherwise same old stuff

Tendertones - 6ish of these.  I remember seeing pucker and take a hint. I think EZ Baby too.

2007 Viva Glam holiday palette in cool & warm
2007 Finery lipstick/gloss sets in Plum, Tan, and Coral
2007 Royal Assets in cool, metallic, warm, smokey
2007 softsparkle pencil set
2007 - some brush sets, I didn't pay attention

Metal-X - Virgin Silver and two others.

Lipsticks - couple dozen.  Two VGs.

Slimshines - Long Stem Rose, Lovey Dove, Gaily, Mousse, few others

Mattennes - 40s Pink, Seriously Rich, Classic Dame, few others

Eyeshadows - Aquavert, Rite of Spring, Passionate, Flourishing, Claire de Lune, Interview/PurpleX, Shadowy Lady, probably a dozen more

Quads: Take Wing & Balloonacy

6ish Shadesticks most of the markings were worn off so guessing at names: Penny, Silver-bleu, Royal Hue, Lucky Jade.

MSF - Only Global Glow and Lightscapade

Browshaders, charged water, perfumes, foundations as usual.

NO Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks.


I picked up: 2n lg, Long Stem Rose & Lovey Dove slimshines, VG1 ls, plum finery, Royal Assets cool eyeshadow palette, 100pk makeup remover wipes, pucker tendertone and a 187 brush.


----------



## ylin4985 (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG Thanks so much! BTW do you remember what brushes they have there other than the 187?


----------



## *KT* (Jun 9, 2008)

I actually got the last 'skunk' brush they had and wasn't looking for any other brush, so I didn't pay any attention.  The rest of my brushes are Jane Iredale since I can get them at tester pricing and I love the brushes... she just doesn't have one that is the same as the 187 or 188.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen any Heatherette or Paint Pots at Birch run?


----------



## damsel (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Has anyone seen any Heatherette or Paint Pots at Birch run?_

 
i was there last week. they did not have any heatherette. they did have paint pots: blackground, moss scape, rubenesque & some other discontinued ones.

but yeah, i have my eye out for heatherette stuff also. so people let us know if you see any in the future!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Any Mcqueen stuff at all?
I'm hoping to go for the first time this weekend!
I hope that they have some brushes that I want. lol. and mcqueen paint pots...woo. lol.


----------



## damsel (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Any Mcqueen stuff at all?
I'm hoping to go for the first time this weekend!
I hope that they have some brushes that I want. lol. and mcqueen paint pots...woo. lol._

 
nope, no mcqueen stuff [as of last week]. let us know what you find.


----------



## mreichert (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone been here lately? I'm going tomorrow, so I'll give an update on what I find


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going sometime in two weeks!
Sooo...
Does anybody have any updates?? 
Any McQueen goodies?
I'm dying for Pagen.


----------



## michmom2 (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to Birch Run today (I also went to Great Lakes Crossing).  I found lots of great things.  McQueen - I saw a couple of eyeshadows at Great Lakes. Birch Run is getting a huge shipment (supposedly all MAC) this Friday.  So, I may have to go back to see what comes in. 
I saw lots of brushes, lipsticks, highlighters, shadows, pigments, foundations.  The last mineralize collection (shadows and foundation).  Items from the 2007 Holiday collection and the 2006 holiday collection, Fafi, etc.  Both stores had alot IMO and I will be going back before the week is over.


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Jul 31, 2008)

EEEEEEEE! I wish I was going to this weekend...
Maybe I can talk my mama into doing it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Probably not... But I can hope...


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 31, 2008)

I need to get to Birch Run.  I, too, was surprised w/ GLC's product offerings.


----------



## michmom2 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was surprised too!  I bought alot.  I can't remember if I said this but they have the mineralized skinfinish powders.  I got warmed, but I think they had the pink/golden mix one too!  I heard these sell out pretty fast so I was surprised to find a few there!  GLC has them too.


----------



## spotter (Aug 2, 2008)

I just was in Birch Run and they got in a good shipment!  2 Fafi Quads, Fafi Makeup Bags, 2 colors in the Heatherette Lipglass, Eyelash curler, Stylistic Lipglass, Dual Edge Eye Pencils.

Just a hint* I always look for Sam or Jeni when I go into this store because they know alot about MAC.  They are just as much fanatics as I am!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 4, 2008)

how much were the fafi 2 quads? and where there any mcqueen paint pots or eyeshadows there and how much are they?


----------



## damsel (Aug 4, 2008)

quads = $24.50
paint pots = $11.75
eye shadows = $10


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 4, 2008)

Fafi Quds!!! Hope mine get them in! Thank you girls for all the great undates


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 4, 2008)

Since they got Fafi, does anyone know if they got any Nice Vice p/p's in? I was able to find Cash Flow at a free stand before they shipped them off. I also plan on heading that way toward the middle of this month and will maybe be able to make a big purchase so girls, please keep us up to date!


----------



## damsel (Aug 6, 2008)

i went here today [08/05].

here's what i remember them specifically having:

heatherette l/g [sock hop + bonus beat]
stylistics l/g [conversational, tastemaker & hyper chic]
couture l/g in magnificent
several chromeglass
3 pack clear l/g set
morange l/s: Zandra Rhodes
2 viva glam l/s
fleshlight l/s

heatherette she's good lashes + various other lashes
fafi quads [ 1 + 2] $26.50
holiday '07 palette: cool eyes
holiday '07 mes [family silver + earthly riches]
uppity f/l
flammable paint
felt blue e/s
rose blanch e/s
helium pigment
accent red pigment
blackground p/p

balloonacy high-light powders [mellow rave + hullabalooo]

fafi bags [large shoulder tote + small makeup bag]

prep + prime face
oil control lotion


----------



## michmom2 (Aug 7, 2008)

That's sounds like more than last week.  Great!!  My BFF and I are going to GLC and BR on Sat.  If I hear of anything new or see anything else i'll report it.  I love MAC - especially at a discount!!!


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm going today guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I'll give ya'll a heads up when I get back!
I'm sooo excited!!!!
~~
Okay so I went, it's AMAZING, I need to go baccck.
anyway.
Lots of pigments, 
holiday sets *not a lot of the brush sets, I got one of the last ones.*
Fafi stuff, including totes, 
Lipstick/gloss sets,
No Heatherette, McQueen, or Cool Heat.
: )
but I found $150 worth. I'll post what I got in a haul thread.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody know if they got a new shipment in? I've been looking for McQueen stuff (mainly the New Vegas MSF) and tried calling Gone But not Forgotten but they told me they couldn't do a search because of licensing issues and my MA just told me that another store shipped theirs back already.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Anybody know if they got a new shipment in? I've been looking for McQueen stuff (mainly the New Vegas MSF) and tried calling Gone But not Forgotten but they told me they couldn't do a search because of licensing issues and my MA just told me that another store shipped theirs back already._

 
There is McQueen stuff @ Great Lakes Crossing in Off Saks Fifth.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 6, 2008)

has anyone been to birch run lately? If so could guys give me an update on what's there i was thinking about going out there this weekend.


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 13, 2008)

So today I went to the CCO in birch run and they had tons of eyeshadows and few blushes...

*EYESHADOWS:*

Rite of spring
Meet the fleet
Fertile
Signed, sealed
Posion pen
Pen N pink
Expensive pink
Budding
All 3 McQueen eyeshadows
Passionate
Post Haste
Shore leave
Stars n rockets
Tete-a- tint
Crystal avalanche

Paint:

Cotton Candy
Graphito
artjam
margittes
about 4 more i can not remember
Blackground paint pot
and i more paint pot i can not remember
they had a 4 pack of shadesticks about 10 of them were left
*Blush:*

Breath of Plum
Hushbaby
Blushbaby
Harmony
Format
Blunt
Tenderling
Honour
Gingerly
Coygirl
Pinch O peach
Peaches
Loverush
Sweet William
Shy Beauty
Serenly
True Romantic

Lips:
Holiday 07 lips sets
Tendertones about 5 different ones
5 different lipsticks
~5 or more different lipglasses
a lipglass set with three in the pack

Face:

fix +
Miosterblend foundation
Studio Mist foundation
cleansers
Blot powder in Dark

Brushes:
187
224
194
249
224
219
129
150
181 or two buffing brushes larger one and i think 182
191


they had fafi bags and fafi dolls
and other mac bags

I think that is it, but i think i am missing a few things a lot of things.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Nov 7, 2008)

Might head up to this one next week. Anyone know if anything new has come in since last update. Thanks.


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 3, 2008)

update has anyone been out there lately?


----------



## chocedition (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Has anyone been to the birch run or the one by detroit lately? 
Lisa


----------



## electrostars (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone been lately?


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 26, 2009)

has anyone been lately?


----------



## Ciani (Apr 5, 2009)

I was planning on taking a trip sometime next month if anyone could tell me what pigments, shadesticks and, MSF's they have before I pick which CCO I'm going to that would great!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 5, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. i live like 30 minutes away from CCO!


----------



## agnivedic (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just there a few days ago. I didn't see any brush sets. They had the fafi quad, some starflash e/s, light flush msf, 9 or so pigments, a few paintpots, and maybe 4 blushes included sweet william. 


They were putting new stuff out while I was there, so I didn't really get to check to see what else they had. I was kind of limited on time, sorry


----------



## ALLmEYEne (May 21, 2009)

I'll be going to check out the selection this weekend and I'm hoping they have some new items. I believe they are actually starting to get some Hello Kitty items this month.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering has anyone been to the CCO lately?


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 23, 2009)

I know they got a shipment in the third week of May and I went up the first week in June.  They had Petticoat, Gold Deposit, maybe a few other MSFs, lots of full size brushes including the 129, 224, and 223, HyperReal Foundation in all NW colors, MES in Heat/Element and one or two otherns, some paint pots including girl friendly, e/s collection consisted of a lot of Starflash, they only had maybe 10 lippies.  Tempting, Shadowy Lady Quads.  No Hello Kitty or BBR.  If you ask about something specific I may be able to remember....but if you call they should be able to tell you when the next big shipment comes in.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jun 26, 2009)

hey i was wondering if they had so ceylon and petticoat? i so want them i need to go out there asap.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jun 26, 2009)

I was there about 3 weeks ago and I remember seeing Petticoat and So Ceylon. One of the girls told me that they should have some BBR stuff now(she let me look at the order list since I go there a lot but I can't remember what all was on there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Kenna23 (Jun 27, 2009)

i want henna and 100 strokes from BBR, and want the Redhead msf man i need to go there.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jun 27, 2009)

I know for a fact that they have the MSF's. If you call up there, they're pretty cool about telling you what they have, especially if you're looking for something specific and they will hold it for you. I've had them hold stuff for over 3 months, I think more and they told me that it's never a problem for them to hold things for you. You just can't do that with the Great Lakes CCO since they're so busy all the time.


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I'm going next weekend with my mom and sister. 

I want some brushes and MSF's *PETTICOAT*
probably some eyeshadows from Starflash too.
Last time I went I got wayyyyy overwhelmed and didn't shop properly, but now I know what I'm in store for.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 9, 2009)

Omg I miss Birch Run. Used to go there pretty often when I was a student at Northwood Uni. That was like 10 years ago. Don´t recall if there was a CCO then, but I wasn´t into MAC at the time anyways.


----------



## sarahexxoh (Jul 22, 2009)

Any one been up to Birch Run CCO lately? Before I make the trip out there I am wondering if they have good merchandise. ( Hint Hint: brushes, and pigments )


----------



## javabeano (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi! 
I went to this CCO on 8/10, I don't remember everything off course but here is a list of some things I saw:
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
Brunette MSF
Light Flush MSF
Pigment vials (little darlings)
A lot more pigments but I don't remember the names
150 brush
188 brush
Shadowy Lady X4
strobe cream, fix +
about 20 different eyeshadows
about 5 different blushes but they were mostly brown tones
mineralized eyeshadow trios and duos (two to glow $ family silver??)
thats all I can remember...hope it was useful to someone


----------



## Ciani (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately?


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Dec 5, 2009)

Hopefully I will be heading this way to do some xmas shopping but I will call first to see when they expect a shipment/


----------



## kuteykat (Dec 16, 2009)

I went in to this store today; it was my first time there.  When I was looking around, I heard one of the girls working there tell someone on the phone that they were expecting a new shipment in a week or two.

Here's what I remember being there for sure:
Light Flush, Petticoat, So Celyon MSF
Blooming, Angel, Well Dressed blush
One of the Hello Kitty eyeshadow sets (I'm pretty sure it was Too Dolly)
Both Dame Edna eyeshadow sets
Pink Pearl, Smoke Signals, Steel Blue, Provence pigments
Flammable paint
Both Ungaro for MAC CCBs
Flower Mist Dew and Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
Passionate, Glamour Check, Talent Pool, Evening Aura eyeshadows
Shadowy Lady and Tempting eyeshadow quads
Popster TLC
Lollipop Lovin' (from Sugar Sweet), Show Orchid, Morange, Lustering, Pink Nouveau, Eager, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Some Fafi lipsticks
Sock Hop lipglass
Rollickin and Quite Natural paint pots
Foxy Lady and Fascinating eye liners
Strobe Cream, Fix + Rose
150, 188, 213, 242 brushes (the brush selection disappointed me!)


Of course there was a lot more than that, I just don't remember it all.  Feel free to ask me about anything in particular and maybe it will spark my memory.


----------



## lwashington89 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anything new???


----------



## carrie3579 (Jan 28, 2010)

MAC MSFs: 
-Refined
-Porcelain Pink
-Perfect Topping
-Light Flush
-So Ceylon
-Petticoat
-Redhead 
-Brunette

Lipsticks: 
-Way to Love 
-Rose Romance
-Purple Rite 
-Sunsational
-Brave New Bronze
-Creme D' Nude
-Creme Cup
-Rebel
-Lollipop Lovin
-Lovelorn
-Crosswires
-Cosmo
-Syrup
-Siss
-Freckletone
-Sandy B
-High Tea
-Viva Glam V
-Pink Nouveau
Those are the ones I can remember. They also had a few Hello Kitty lipsticks left. 

Only Tinted Lip Conditioner that I can remember: 
Hello Kitty Popster


Shadowy Lady Quad 


Graphic Garden Palette - Fresh Cut Eye Shadow Palette

Only Sheertone Blush that I can remember: 
-X-Rock

Paint Pot: 
-Quite Natural 
-Rollickin
(silver looking paint pot and a mossy green looking one as well. Sorry I cant remember the names at the moment)

Solar Bits: 
-Impassioned
-Bronzescape
-Scatterrays

Honey Light Powder: 
-Honey Light
-Golden Nectar

Naked Honey Salve

Fafi Bag


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 28, 2010)

hi i was wondering how are the msf's and the lipsticks?


----------



## carrie3579 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you were asking about the costs... not sure though. Cost of most of the MSF's except Brunette and Redhead are $19.00. Brunette and Redhead are $19.75 I do believe. The lipstick costs are $10 for most if not all.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone goes back to this CCO anytime soon please let me know I am in need and want to get my hands on the graphic garden shadow palette with the blueshadows in it. I have paypal


----------



## carrie3579 (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_Hi I was wondering if anyone goes back to this CCO anytime soon please let me know I am in need and want to get my hands on the graphic garden shadow palette with the blueshadows in it. I have paypal_

 

This CCO doesn't have the Graphic Garden Palette in Graphic Garden. The only one they have is Fresh Cut. But, the CCO at Great Lakes Crossing in Auburn Hills might have the one you were looking for. At least a week ago it did.


----------



## carrie3579 (Jan 29, 2010)

Went today as well to pick up the blush I decided to skip on from my previous visit. Some other things I noticed that they had was: 

Soft Ochre Paint Pot 

Shadesticks that were new (from the SugarSweet Collection): 
-Cakeshop
-Red Velvet 
-Butternutty

Lustre Drops: 
-Pink Rebel
-Sun Rush
-Bronze Hero

Mineralize Blush: 
-Cheek & Cheerful Mineralize Blush 
-Improvise Mineralize Blush 
-Hot Planet Mineralize Blush Duo (think they only had 2 or 3 left. Behind all the other blushes)
-Earth to Earth Blush Duo (had 2-3 left only. Behind the other blushes as well)

Bronzing Powder: 
-Solar Riche 

Cremesheen Glass:
-Looks Like Sin 
-Petite Indulgence
-Melt in Your Mouth


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone been recently?  Any updates?


----------



## electrostars (Feb 28, 2010)

I was there last weekend.
From what I can remember they had:

MSFS:
Porcelain Pink
So Ceylon
Light Flush
Brunette

BPs:
Both Heatherette beauty powders
Tahitian Sand HK bp

Too Dolly Quad from KH
Gladiola Lipstick
Kanga Rouge
A couple of Fafi Lipsticks
a bunch of palettes... dame edna, color forms, tempting, 

a bunch of starflash eyeshadows

and uh, that's all I can recall..there was other stuff too. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 25, 2010)

I went yesterday and they have a lot of the star flash shadows - they had probably 20 Smoke and Diamonds e/s and a few of the other colors from the same collection 
They had a lot of pigments - they had a lot of Pro colors - Black Black , Primary Yellow , Red , Green , Bright Matte Pink , Matte Brown , Bright matte turquoise blue 
They had Sweet Sienna , Blue Brown , Violet , Magenta , Melon , Deep Blue Green , White Gold (?)  and 3 or 4 glitters 
they had 5 different quads from fall and early winter  and the Tempting quad 

they had a lot of mineralize blushes 
they didn't have anything from the spring collection yet


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 26, 2010)

If anyone is willing to do a CP I would be very grateful. I am looking for Creme Cup, Lollipop Lovin' and pigments. My CCO does not currently have the items I am looking for. =[ Thanks you all!


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 21, 2010)

MAC MSFs: 
-Refined
-Porcelain Pink
-Perfect Topping
-Light Flush
-Petticoat
-Cheeky Bronze

*Lipsticks: *
-Intricate
-Utterly Discrete
-Sin
-Diva
-Pink Burst
-Purple Rite 
-Sunsational
-Brave New Bronze
-Fresh Brew
-Dubbonet
-Lollipop Lovin
-Viva Glam I, II, III, V
-Syrup
-Freckletone
-High Tea
-Pink Nouveau
-Big Bow
-Strayin'
-High Top
-Vanity's Child
-Underworld

-Pinkarat l/g
-Utterly Posh d/g
-Jingle Jangle d/g
-So this Season l/g
-Full for you
-Rue d' Rougue d/g
-Get Rich Quick d/g
-Rags to Riches d/g
-Amorous d/g/c
-Creme Allure d/g/c
-New Berry l/g
-Viva Glam VI SE l/g
(there were a lot of glosses, I don't remember them all)

*Quads/Palettes*
Shadowy Lady Quad 
PhotoRealism Quad
In The Gallery Quad
Tone Grey Quad
Too Dolly Quad (HK)
Color Forms
Suite Arrays (green, purple)
Sun Siren Box
-another box set
-Fabracadabra


Graphic Garden Palette - Fresh Cut Eye Shadow Palette
All of the Christmas 2009 Lipglass sets
All of the Christmas 2009 eyeshadow sets

*Blushes*
-Alpha Girl
-Earth Tone
-Moon River
-Solar Riche
-Sunbasque
-Honey Light
 -Golden Nectar
-Tahitian Sand


-Quite Natural Paint Pot
-Bare Study Paint Pot
-Silver Stroke Fluidline
-A dark brown Fluidline


Solar Bits: 
-Impassioned
-Bronzescape
-Scatterrays


Naked Honey Salve
Charged Water
Line Filler


*Pigments*
Reflects Blackened Red
Very Pink Glitter
Copper Sparkle
Process Magenta
Kitchmas
Cocomotion
Helium
Lovely Lily
Stacked 2 (spring color forecast)


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 21, 2010)

I forgot to add the shadows

-Deep Shade
-Glamour Check
-Dreammaker
-Soft Force
-Tempting
-Nehru
-Mink and Sable
-Ego
-Suave Intentions
-Poste Haste


*Lustre Drops*
-Pink Rebel
-Sun Rush
-Bronze Hero


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update, Lovey! I'm dying to get out to Birch Run to check out this cco. Now I'm -really- dying to get out there!


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is rarely updated! I may take the drive down there soon and was wondering if anyone has been lately? Just checking to see if it's worthwhile. Thanks!


----------



## missmary (Jan 6, 2012)

I was up at Birch Run over Thanksgiving.  I wasn't "wowed" by their selections, but I did manage to find a 217 brush (yayyy!) and a few pigments that I liked.  Not too many eyeshadows or foundations (if I remember correctly...), but they did have a few pigments and MSFs.  I know this may not be totally helpful since I don't remember exact products and I am writing weeks after my visit...(sorry!)
  	Overall, their collection was kind of small.  If you're looking for a specific brush or product, you might want to call ahead and see if they have it before you drive over there.


----------



## honey b (Oct 15, 2013)

I see it's almost been a year since anyone has posted on here but I'm heading out to Birch Run next weekend and was wondering if anyone has been there lately?  If so, is there anything good?


----------



## honey b (Oct 30, 2013)

Just back from a weekend trip to Birch Run.  They had a lot of stuff but what I really payed attention to was the MSFs.
  They had tons of Lust and Rio from The Tropical Taboo Collection and also Lightscapade.  Lots of eyeshadows from the permanent collection and quite a few MES from the heavenly creatures collection.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay I was here this past Saturday they had alot of archie girls nail polish,mascara,eyeliners,face.marylin monroe lipgloss,marylin nail polish,2marylin eyeshadows they have all the year of the snake items sweet n sour lipstick 2 color tom ford lipsticks really no lipsticks I only got one thing I was out shopping for Christmas and I popped in


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2013)

Anybody find anything good here lmk thanks


----------

